# Tyco Dodge Chargers



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Finally got the Chargers I wanted. Replaced the last play worn one with a mint one. All running Tyco 440 chassis now.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Congrats!  Need a few of those myself yet.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

MoPar to ya! Nice collection!

Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool collection KD!!! RM


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice collection. I've always been a Tyco Mopar fan. They did an awesome job on that body.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been wanting the Petty 43, but i still like may arm and leg too much...nice collection


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a mighty fine looking corral of Chargers, KD! Nice!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good going getting the set complete Dave! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

There were still more Chargers made than the ones the original poster stated. Slotcarman. I can see he still needs the yellow and black Charger. There were also two color variations to the Richard Petty version.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I think you'll find the Yellow/black one is a Mattel version. You are correct about different variations of the Petty car. But I'm happy to have a nice version of this one. All cased up now ready to display!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I dig your Buick Regals, too! They look great!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Real sweet collection. Glad to see I am not the only guy who saved those regal stockers.

I loved running them back in the 90's. I had a bunch I ran and trashed but had a lot of them so I have a bunch of clean survivors plus all the different Earnhardt variations..

Nice looking group Dave :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Very true about that being the Mattel version. My goof.:freak: 

The Regals are awesome. I like your collection.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Great collection of Tyco Dodge Chargers and those Tyco Buick Regal Stockers. [email protected] might be right since I recall that a 1971-ish Dodge Charger was released in a twin pack in yellow / black alongside the orange with black roof 1970 Superbird in black yellow Tyco Packaging but under Mattel ownership. Mattel then later butchered the molds more to put those goofy larger diameter wheels / tires on the Charger and Superbird for their Mattel package blue Hot Wheels Electric Racing figure eight sets.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Yah but they be rollin' on 20's lol.


I do agree they do look goofy. Least they could have done was make them spinners lol


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Those big wheels work good here on this Hummer.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Pomfish said:


> Those big wheels work good here on this Hummer.


Those wheels do look good on that Hummer! They look good on trucks too.
I used the big wheels off the Superbird to do this custom...









Back to the Charger. This one was made using the Mattel big wheel body.









You can see, the rear well is cut high, but they closed up the front well.
I think it's way less extreme than the Tyco Command Control hack, where the front well is cut way too far.
Who knows, the Mattel may even handle better with less weight in the rear?


----------

